# (VA) Cedar Hill's Rock'n Stormy MH (choc)



## jfarmer (Nov 12, 2007)

At Stud: Master Hunter Cedar Hill's Rock'n Stormy. 
Sire-Cedar Hill's Dust Storm MH (FC-AFC Sourdoughs Slick Nick x Farmer's Flash n Splash MH).
Dam- Goosenest Foxy Roxy MH (Candlewoods Cash On The Line x Gator Points Mud Pie).
OFA Hips -LR-18313G28M-PI
OFA Elbows-LR-EL44416M28-PI
EYES-Normal
EIC-CLEAR
CNM-CLEAR

James & Beth Farmer
Cedar Hill Retrievers
[email protected]
http://www.cedarhillretrievers.com
434-753-3934
434-222-5550


----------

